# لييييييييه بنرشم الصليب  ؟؟



## zama (30 يونيو 2010)

هو مجرد سؤال بسيط ، حبيت أعرف أجابته منكم ..

* ليه بنرشم الصليب بالشكل دا ؟؟  *

(( فوق ع الجبهة بنقول بأسم الأب ، و ننزل تحت عند منطقة الصدر (( البنش )) نقول الأبن ، ثم نتجه للكتف الشماااااااااال و نقول والروح القدس ، ثم الكتف اليمين ونقول أله واحد أمين )) ..  

ليييييييه يعنى كدا ؟؟  

دا مقتبس من أنه كتاب دا ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2010)

*دا حركة بديهية وفى معانى جميلة اوى
بسم الاب الكائن فوق الجميع الذى ارسل ابنه للارض بالروح القدس فنقلنا من الشمال الى اليمين 
ثانيا الصليب علامة نصرة وافتخارنا لان فيه تجلى حب الله للبشر
**
**وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ.
*
فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ،


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (30 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد*

*يقول القديس امبروسيوس :*

*" نرسم الصليب على جبهتنا ،ثم على قلبنا . نرسمه على جبهتنا حتى نعترف علناً بالمسيح ، وعلى قلبنا حتى نظل نحبه ، ونرسمه على ذراعنا حتى يكون عملنا له "*

*هذا تقليد رسولى وله امتداد واضح عند القديسين والاباء راجع التقليد الرسولى وغيرها من الكتب الاخرى *


----------



## Twin (30 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هو مجرد سؤال بسيط ، حبيت أعرف أجابته منكم ..
> 
> *ليه بنرشم الصليب بالشكل دا ؟؟ *
> 
> ...


 
*مرحباً بالحبيب زاما .....*

*في الأول أنا حابب أقولك أن مش كل حاجة في المسيحية لازم تبقي مقتبسة من مصدر أو كتاب *
*الموضوع أبسط من كده *
*المسيحية حياة معاشة نحاول جميعاً أن نحياها بأي شكل كي نستطيع*
*فنحن نحب الله والله أحبنا أولاً وبالطريقة التي سأسلكها أي كانت لابد أن أعلن بها محبتي لله *

*عامة بالنسبة لرشم علامة الصليب *
*فالصليب ....*
*هو سر نصرتنا في الحياة*
*والصليب به الكثير والكثير والكثير من الكلمات عنه وله وبه*
*ولكن أنت تسأل عن الرشم *
*والحبيب شمس الحق أجاب بالحق *
*ولكن في العهد القديم أيضاً نجد علامة الصليب أيضاً موجوده للنصرة وللخلاص*
*وهذا تجده في قصة الخروج*
*فبني إسرائيل وضعوا الدم علي العتبة العليا والقائمتين*
*وبالتالي العتبة العليا الملطخة بال\م سيتساقط من الدم بعل الجاذبية الأرضيه*
*يبقي الله فوق وأتي للأرض متجدساً للفداء *
*والقائميتين هما الرمز لحلول الروح القدس روح الله ...... أتمني تكون فاهم أنا بقول أيه *
*أصلي الموضوع ده عايز شرح يدوي *​


----------



## Eva Maria (30 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هو مجرد سؤال بسيط ، حبيت أعرف أجابته منكم ..
> 
> * ليه بنرشم الصليب بالشكل دا ؟؟  *
> 
> ...



رشم الصليب من أبسط الطقوس المسيحية والكنسية 
وكما تعرف, فان الطقوس والتقاليد ليست بالضرورة مقتبسة من الكتب


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *دا حركة بديهية وفى معانى جميلة اوى
> بسم الاب الكائن فوق الجميع الذى ارسل ابنه للارض بالروح القدس فنقلنا من الشمال الى اليمين
> ثانيا الصليب علامة نصرة وافتخارنا لان فيه تجلى حب الله للبشر
> **
> ...


*
!!*

نقلنا من الشمال لليمين ، عشان ربنا ارسل أبنه بالروح القدس !!

عموماً متشكر لتعبك بالكتابة ..


----------



## Eva Maria (30 يونيو 2010)

*


zama قال:




!!

نقلنا من الشمال لليمين ، عشان ربنا ارسل أبنه بالروح القدس !!

عموماً متشكر لتعبك بالكتابة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ شمس الحق يقصد ان الرب نقلنا من الظلمة الى النور بالمسيح  

من الشمال الى اليمين 
من الظلمة الى النور *


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا اخى الحبيب زاما*
*رشم الصليب مثبت من التقليد الكنسى و التسليم الرسولى للاسباب التى ذكرها الاخوة*
* و فى موضوع فى المنتدى هنا عن الصليب فى التقليد و اقوال الاباء*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46909


*عايز توصل لايه ارجو تتكلم مباشرة ؟*


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

m a k a r i o u s قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد*
> 
> *يقول القديس امبروسيوس :*
> 
> ...





> *يقول القديس امبروسيوس*


مش هكدب عليك ، أول مرة أسمع عنه ..

دا منين القديس أمبروسيوس ؟؟  ياريت لو سطرين فى عجالة عنه بعد إذنك طبعاً ..



> *" نرسم الصليب على جبهتنا ،ثم على قلبنا . نرسمه على جبهتنا حتى نعترف علناً بالمسيح ، وعلى قلبنا حتى نظل نحبه ، ونرسمه على ذراعنا حتى يكون عملنا له "*


دى أجتهادات ، بالكاد تكون مقبولة ..



> *راجع التقليد الرسولى وغيرها من الكتب الاخرى *


ما أعتقد إن هناااااااااك كتاب يسمى التقليد الرسولى ، ربما يكون تصنيف الكتاب بأنه كتاب من كتب التقليد ..

فى كتاب بالأسم دا بالظبط ؟؟

ما هى الكتب الأخرى ؟؟ هعرفها أزاى يعنى ؟؟ 

شكراً ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

> *تمني تكون فاهم أنا بقول أيه *
> *أصلي الموضوع ده عايز شرح يدوي *



يا أستاذى توين ..

بالتأكيد أنا فاهمك كويس أووووووى ، أنا كنت شاطر فى اللوغريتمات هههههههههههههههه ، بجد  بأمانة ..

لكن أسمحلى حضرتك بعدت عن سؤالى الأصلى ليه الشكل دا ، والطريقة دى ؟؟

أنا عندى أجابة بس كنت حابب أسمع منكم فى الأول ، ربما أجابتى تكون غلط ..

عموماً أشكرك لمجهودك ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

> رشم الصليب من أبسط الطقوس المسيحية والكنسية
> وكما تعرف, فان الطقوس والتقاليد ليست بالضرورة مقتبسة من الكتب



كلام مظبوط ..

لكن بما أنها أبسط الطقوس ، لما لا تجيبونى بأبسط الإجابات المــُقنعة الموثقة بصحتها كتابياً ..

أنا أريد السماع منكم قبل أن أتكلم لأنكم الأكبر منى سناً ..


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

*


zama قال:



			كلام مظبوط ..

لكن بما أنها أبسط الطقوس ، لما لا تجيبونى بأبسط الإجابات المــُقنعة الموثقة بصحتها كتابياً ..

أنا أريد السماع منكم قبل أن أتكلم لأنكم الأكبر منى سناً ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أي جواب مقنع تريده ؟
اخبرناك أن رشم الصليب هو تقليد لا ينتقل بالضرورة بالكتب. وانت وافقت على ذلك, وقلت ان الكلام " مظبوط "
كيف تطلب الان اجابة موثقة كتابياً ؟


 هل التقليد ينتقل كتابيا ؟



وبعدين يا اخي نحن اخوة 
فلا داعي"  لمنكم ومني ", نحن جميعاً واحد في جسد المسيح
*


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

> *الاخ شمس الحق يقصد ان الرب نقلنا من الظلمة الى النور بالمسيح
> 
> من الشمال الى اليمين
> من الظلمة الى النور *



أنا أعترض تماماً مع الأجابة ..

لأن لو حولنا الأتجاهات بأحداهما مبارك و الأخر لعنة سنصبح كأخواتنا الأخرين ، 

الذين يحللون التقدم بالخطوات اليمنى و التبارك بها و التفاؤل عن الخطوات اليسرى ..

ذلك تعسف و حول الأمور الرمزية لحرفية بالتالى سنفقد المعنى الرئيسى !!

يعنى بقوله بتر كل ما هو بالأتجاه الأيسر لأنه مصدر ظلمة و شر !! 

نلعن الأتجاه الأيسر  !!

 نحن نصلى و وجوهنا للشرق كرمز لأشراق المسيح علينا من الشرق ..

هل نلعن الأتجاه الغربى و من فيه ؟؟ !!  

أنا أتذكر أن بعام 2004 تقريباً حدثت ظاهرة (( *الأنعكاس الحركى* )) لكوكب المريخ و كانت الشمس تشرق من الغرب ، أكدت الظاهرة الوكالة الفضائية ناسا ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

> *هل التقليد ينتقل كتابيا ؟*



هل التقليد بمثابة تأليف دون سند ؟؟ !!

 من الممكن أن يكون الأباء الأوائل أخرجوا لنا بعض الطقوس بشكلها النهائى الذى نحن عليه الأن ، لكن أكيد لها أصل وجود بالكتاب ..

لم تكن الطقوس من خيالهم ..

=================



> *وبعدين يا اخي نحن اخوة
> فلا داعي"  لمنكم ومني ", نحن جميعاً واحد في جسد المسيح*



بالتأكيد أخوة ..

لكن أستخدمت الضمائر للتمييز بين أطراف الحديث ليس للفصل ..


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا أعترض تماماً مع الأجابة ..
> 
> لأن لو حولنا الأتجاهات بأحداهما مبارك و الأخر لعنة سنصبح كأخواتنا الأخرين ،
> 
> ...



يا ريت لا تحمل الرمز اكثر مما فيه, هو رمز من الحياة قبل المسيح والانتقال للحياة بعد الفداء, لا احد يقول بلعن اليسار كما ان احداً لا يلعن الحياة قبل مجيء المسيح.

أنت أتيت بمثال جيد, ان كنت تصلي للشرق, فهل تلعن الغرب ؟ لا 
هل توجعك للشرق يعني بتر الغرب ؟ لا 
هل توجهك للشرق يعني تحويل الامور من رمزية الى حرفية ؟ لا 

كذلك الامر برمز الانتقال من الشمال الى اليمين

كذلك الامر في هذا الرمز البسيط الذي وصفته بالتعسف.


هذا كل ما في الامر, ولا اعرف كيف استخدمت هذا المثال لأنكار ما نقوله, لأنه كان عليك أستعمال هذا المثال لأقناع نفسك وليس العكس, الامر يحتاج قليلاً من المنطق من قبل شخصك الكريم.


كما اننا في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة, وهو ليس القسم المناسب للحوار.
سؤال وجوابه

ان كنت لا تقبل الاجابة, لا تقبلها 
لا احد يجبرك 

لكن أرجوك لا تصف رشم الصليب ورمزه بالتعسف 

وحتى لو لم يكن رشم الصليب طقس او تقليد, هو يعبر عن فخرنا بالصليب وهذا هو المهم
والا فماذا تقترح ؟


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

*



			هل التقليد بمثابة تأليف دون سند ؟؟ !!

من الممكن أن يكون الأباء الأوائل أخرجوا لنا بعض الطقوس بشكلها النهائى الذى نحن عليه الأن ، لكن أكيد لها أصل وجود بالكتاب ..

لم تكن الطقوس من خيالهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل ذكر في الكتاب المقدس طقس الزواج ؟ 
هذ ذكر في الكتاب المقدس تواريخ الاعياد وطقوس الاحتفال ؟

رشم الصليب يعبر عن فخرنا به 
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 14
 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ. 




من كتاب الاسرار السبعة, الفس انطونيوس فكري:

12- رشم الصليب



تعلمنا الكنيسة أن نفعل هكذا: نضع إصبعنا على الجبهة ونقول بإسم  الآب، فالآب هو أبونا السماوي الذي فوق الجميع. ثم نضع إصبعنا على الصدر ونقول والإبن لأنه تنازل وتجسد. ثم ننقل إصبعنا من الكتف الأيسر إلى الأيمن قائلين والروح القدس الذي بقوة عمله المبنية على فداء المسيح إنتقلنا من اليسار إلى اليمين، ومن الرفض إلى القبول، ومن الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب. ثم نقول إله واحد معترفين بوحدانية الله في ثلاثة أقانيم. وهذا تقليد رسولي. وعلامة الصليب ترهب الشياطين. لقد صار الصليب علامة تميز المسيحيين ويفتخرون بها (1كو18:1 + 1كو2:2+ غل1:3+ غل14:6).

الصليب يذكرنا بعمل الفداء فنفرح ويذكر إبليس بهزيمته ومصيره البحيرة المتقدة بالنار فيفزع. وبنطق إسم الثالوث فقوة الإسم ترهب الشياطين فيبتعدوا ويتقدس المكان، لذلك نرسم علامة الصليب عند بدء أي عمل أو إجتماع أو في أي مخاطر. فكل شئ في الكنيسة يتبارك ويتقدس بالصلاة ورسم علامة الصليب ونطق إسم الثالوث. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لذلك ففي بداية القداس يرسم الكاهن ملابس الخدمة البيضاء له وللشمامسة بعلامة الصليب لتتقدس وتتكرس فإن كل من يقترب من الله يجب أن يكون مقدساً.

رسم علامة الصليب فيه إعتراف بموت الرب عنا على الصليب، وبالمعمودية نشترك معه في هذا الموت وفي قيامته. علامة الصليب جعلت موت المسيح ليس حقيقة تاريخية بل حقيقة حاضرة دائماً.

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*



هل التقليد بمثابة تأليف دون سند ؟؟ !!

من الممكن أن يكون الأباء الأوائل أخرجوا لنا بعض الطقوس بشكلها النهائى الذى نحن عليه الأن ، لكن أكيد لها أصل وجود بالكتاب ..

لم تكن الطقوس من خيالهم ..
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


إكرام الصليب

س2: لماذا نحن نكرم الصليب فنرشمه ونلبسه ونمسكه ونعلقه ونقبله و.. ونأخذ بركته ؟ 

ج: إن اهتمامنا بالصليب وممارستنا لرشمه ورسمه وكل ما يختص بالصليب.. نافع ومفيد وايضاً موافق لتعليم الكتاب المقدس: 

1 – تركيز السيد المسيح على الصليب وذلك منذ بدء خدمته وفي إثناء تعليمه قبل أن يصلب (مت10: 38، مت16: 24، مر8: 34، لو14: 27). 

2 – وقد كان الصليب موضوع فخر الرسل: (غل6: 14). 

3 – وهكذا كان الصليب موضوع فخر الرسل: (غل6: 14). 

4 – ونحن حينما نرشم الصليب، نتذكر كثيراً من المعانى اللاهوتية والروحية المتعلقة به (اش53: 6، يو1: 29، 1يو2: 2). 

5 – وفي رشمنا الصليب نعلن تبعيتنا لهذا المصلوب. 

6 – إن الإنسان ليس مجرد روح، أو مجرد عقل بل له أيضاً حواس جسدية يجب أن تحس الصليب بالطرق السابقة. 

7 – ونحن لا نرشم الصليب على أنفسنا في صمت، إنما نقول معه بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس: وبهذل نعلن عقيدتنا بالواحد في الثالوث. 

8 – وفي الصليب أيضاً نعلن عقيدتى التجسد والفداء. 

9 – وفى رشمنا للصليب تعليم دينى لأولادنا ولغيرهم. 

10 – وبرشمنا الصليب إنما نبشر بموت الرب عنا حسب وصيته (1كو10: 26) 

11 – وفي رشمنا للصليب نتذكر أن عقوبة الخطية موت. 

12. وفى رشمنا الصليب نتذكر محبة الله لنا (يو3: 16، رو5: 8، يو15: 13). 

13 – ونحن نرشم الصليب لآنه يمنحنا القوة 

14 – فنحن نرشم الصليب لأن الشيطان يخافه (يو3: 14). 

15 – ونحن نرشم علامة الصليب فنأخذ بركته (رو5: 10). 

16. لذلك فكل الأسرار المقدسة في المسيحية تستخدم فيها الصليب: لأنها كلها نابعة من استحقاقات الفداء بدم المسيح على الصليب. 

17 – ونحن نهتم بالصليب لنتذكر الشركة التى لنا فيه (غل2: 20) (مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح في) (فى3: 10) (لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبها بموته) 

18 – ونحن نكرم الصليب، لأنه موضع سرور للآب إذ على الصليب قدم المسيح له المجد ذاته ذبيحة كفارية (رائحة سرور للرب) (لا1: 9، 13، 17) (وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب) (فى2: 8) (ومن أجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى (عب2: 12). 

19 – وفى الصليب نخرج إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره (عب13: 12). 

20 – ونحن نحمل صليب المسيح الذى يذكرنا بمجيئه الثانى: وحينئذ تظهر علاقة ابن الإنسان في السماء (أى الصليب).. (مت24: 30) 


من أقوال الأب يوحنا كرونستادت (1829 – 1908) في رسم الصليب: 

1 – يقول الآباء إن الذى يرسم ذاته بعلامة الصليب في عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب تفرح به الشياطين أما الذى في روية وثبات يرسم ذاته بالصليب من راسه إلى بطنه ثم من كتفه الأيمن على الأيسر فهذا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة. 

2 – إن الإهمال في تأديه رسم الصليب آمر قد ندان عله فإن رسم الصليب اعترف بيسوع المسيح مصلوباً وإيمان بالآلام التى عاناها فوق الصليب إنه اعتراف وذكرى لعمل الرب، وقد كتب في أرمياء 48: 10 (ملعون من يعكل عمل الرب باسترخاء) 

3 – في إشارة الصليب كل روح الإيمان المسيحى فيه الإعتراف بالثالوث القدس الب والآبن والروح القدس فيه اعتراف بوحدانية الله كإله واحد فيه اعتراف بتجسد ةا[ن وحلوله في بطن العذراء فيه اعتراف بقوة عملية الفداء التى تمت على الصليب بانتقالنا من الشمال إلى اليمين فيليق بنا إذا أن نرسم الصليب بحرارة الإيمان.

4 – إنه لمدهش بالحقيقة وغير مدرك كيف أن قوة المسيح تحل في رسم الصليب لإطفاء الحريق وطرد الشياطين وتسكين الآلام وشفاء المرضى ولكنه بالضبط سر غير مدرك كحلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر فيصيران جسدا ودما وأيضاً إذا كانت قوة يسوع المسيح حالة في مكان وتستطيع أن تدعوا الأشياء غير الموجودة إلى الوجود أعنى تخلقها من العدم خلقاً فبالأولى والأسهل أن تحل هذه القوة لتحويل الأشياء الموجودة من المرض والفساد إلى الحياة والصحة برسم الصليب المحيئ. ولكن لئلا نطق الناس أن قوة الشفاء كائنة في الخشب او الذهب مصنوع منه الصليب أو مجرد لفظ الأسم فقط صارت قوته وفاع8ليته متوقفة ومقصوره على الذين يؤمنون فقط. 

5 – وحينما ترسم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب أذكر دائماً أنك تستطيع بقوته أن تصلب شهواتك وخطاياك على خشبة ةالمخلص (هو ذا حمل الله الرافع خطيئة العالم) (يو1: 29) عالماً إن في الصليب قوة إخماد الشهوة وإبطال سلطان الخطيئة برحمة المصلوب عليه. 

6 – حينما ترفع نظرك إلى خشبة الصليب المعلقة فوق الهيكل اذكر مقدار الحب الذى أحبنا به الله حتى بذل ابنه الحبيب كى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به فأينما وجدا الصليب وجدت المحبة لأنه علامة الحب الذى غلب الموت وقهر الهاوية واستهان بالخزى والعار واللم فإذا رأيت الكنيسة فردانه بصلبان كثيرة فهذه علامة امتلائها بالحب الكثير نحو جميع أولادها. 

حينما يبارك الكاهن أو الأسقف ويرسمك بالصليب المقدس إفرح واقبل ذلك كبركة من يد السيد المسيح طوبى لمن قبل رسم الصليب على رأسه بإيمان (فيجعلون غسمى على بنى اسرائيل وأنا اباركهم) (عدد6: 27). 

إن الشياطين ترتعب من منظر الصليب وحتى من مجرد الإشارة به باليد لأن السيد المسيح له المجد قد ظفر بالشيطان وكل قوته ورئاساته على الصليب وجردهم من رئاستهم وفضحهم علناً فصارت علامة الصليب تذكيراً لهم بالفضيحة وإشارة إلى العذاب المزمع أن يطرحوا فيه. 

[ منشورات النور – 1982 – 3القديسون – يوحنا كرونستادت – دأ. أر ابوفا – بيروت / لبنان ].
​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*و من هنا نري ان رشم الصليب هو تقليد رسولي تسلمناه من الآباء





البابا إنيانوس (البطريرك الثاني) 68م-86م

لما كان القديس العظيم مار مرقس الرسول هو مؤسس الكنيسة القبطية فهو يعد البابا الأول للإسكندرية، وتعاقب من بعده الباباوات على سدته وكانوا خلفاءه واستمروا يتعاقبون الواحد تلو الأخر فى سلسلة مترابطة متصلة الحلقات منذ استشهاده إلى يومنا هذا حتى الخليفة المرقسى الأن حضرة صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث البابا المائة والسابع عشر وكان انيانوس الخليفة التالى لمار مرقس وقد نال كرامة رياسة الكهنوت المقدس على يد القديس البشير نفسه.

+ من هو انيانوس؟

إن إنيانوس باكورة العمل الكرازى للقديس العظيم مار مرقس. هو البطريرك الثانى من بطاركة الكرسى الإسكندرى. وقد كان من أهالى مدينة الإسكندرية، إبنا لوالدين وثنيين وكان إسكافياً وحدث عند قدوم العظيم مار مرقس الرسولى إلى الإسكندرية قادماً من الخمس مدن الغربية بعد قضاء تسع سنوات هناك انه اتجه إلى الواحات ثم الصعيد ثم تقدم شمالاً نحو نابليون وغادرها إلى الإسكندرية وهو يجول مبشراً فى طرقاتها حتى انقطع حذاؤه وكان ذلك فاتحة خير لأعماله المجيدة إذ دبرت العناية الإلهية أن يمر على إسكافى بالسوق هو إنيانوس وبينما هو يصلح حذاءه دخل المخرز فى إصبعه، فصرخ قائلاً (ايس ثيئوس اى يا الله الواحد) فتعجب القديس مرقس عند سماعه هذه الكلمة اليونانية ووجدها فرصة مناسبة ليحدثه عن الله الواحد. وكان لبد أن يشفى يده أولاً ويخلصه من ألمه ثم يتحدث معه بعد ذلك. وهكذا تفل القديس مرقس على اتراب من الأرض ودهن به أصبع إنيانوس فبرئ فى الحال وتعجب إنيانوس جداً من هذه المعجزة التى حدثت باسم يسوع المسيح وتفتح قلبه لكلمة الله.

و أخذ القديس مرقس يسأل إنيانوس عمن يكون هذا الإله الواحد الذى نطق الإسكافى بإسمه. فأجابه انيانوس اننى لا اعرف ولكنى اسمع عنه وهنا بدأ القديس مرقس يحدثه عن ألوهية السيد المسيح وعن سر تجسده وموته وقيامته وعمل الآيات باسمه وما ان إنتهى انيانوس من اصلاح الحذاء وسلمه لمار مرقس، حتى دعاه أن يذهب معه إلى بيته ليكمل له هذا الحديث اللاهوتى الشيق وجمع له اقاربه واصحابه ولما دخل مار مرقس إلى بيت انيانوس رسمه بعلامة الصليب المقدس وقال "بركة الرب تحل فى هذا البيت" وقد صار البيت فيما بعد كنيسة بأسم مار جرجس كما ورد فى سنكسار 20 هاتور وفى تاريخ البطاركة لابن المقفع. وعرف هذا الموضع على مدى تاريخه الطويل بعده اسماء مختلفه منها (بيت انيانوس) وكان كنيسة تحت الارض بأسم مارمرقص وفيها دفن القديس مرقس في موضع اسفل هذه الكنيسة. اصبحت من بعده عادة ان تدفن الاباء البطاركة الاسكندريين بعد نياحتهم مع جسد مارمرقس في مقبرته. ثم جلس مارمرقس مع إنيانوس ومع اسرته يحدثهم عن السيد المسيح وعما ورد عنه في كتب الانبياء وما حدث في صلبه العظيم والفداء الذي قدمه للعالم من اجل افتدائنا ومصالحتنا مع الله. فاتضاء عقل إنيانوس وامن هو اهل بيته وعمدهم مارمرقس فكانوا هم باكورة المؤمنين في مصر كلها والثمرة الاولي لتعب مارمرقس في سبيل نشر الكرازة.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...






وقال القديس ايريانوس (تلميذ بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول): "ان الرسل سلموا لنا كل ما يختص بالكنيسة". وقال اكليمنضس الاسكندري :"ان مؤلفاتي تحتوي علي ما سمعته من أناس حفظوا التقاليد الحقيقية لبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس ابا عن جد".  وقال القديس باسليوس الكبير "من التقليد (الرسولي) تعلمنا رسم الصليب علي جباهنا والاتجاه نحو الشرق وطقس التقديس وطقس المعمودية وباقي الصلوات التي يتلوها الكاهن.


أنقر للتوسيع...





(24) أعمال بطرس: وترجع إلى ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها أكليمندس الإسكندري وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبا للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة "(41).
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل الاجابة كافية كدة يا أخ زاما ام ان هناك اي استفسارات اخري؟
انا في الخدمة​*


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

> كما اننا في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة, وهو ليس القسم المناسب للحوار.
> سؤال وجوابه
> 
> ان كنت لا تقبل الاجابة, لا تقبلها
> لا احد يجبرك



تمام أووووووووى ، لكن حضرتك لازم الجواب يكون شافى ..

أنا طبعاً عارف الفرق بين الحوار لأثبات وجهة نظر ، بين الأستفسار فى التساؤل ..

أنا كل اللى عملته أنى بستفسر فى التساؤل ، يعنى لم أخالف القانون يا فندم ..



> لكن أرجوك لا تصف رشم الصليب ورمزه بالتعسف



حضرتك أزاى يعنى هوصف صليبى وكرامتى بالتعسف ، هعيب فى نفسى ؟؟

أنا وصفت التعسف لكلمات من الشمال لليمين (( الظلام للنور )) ، على أساس وصف الشمال بالظلمة ، لم أكن أعرف أنه يقصد الرمزية ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> إكرام الصليب
> 
> ...



الحقيقة أجابة حضرتك وافية جداً ، لكن تخلو من شرح سبب شكل الرشم الذى نحن نمارسه الأن ..

الأجابة دى بحالة ، لما أسأل أحنا ليه بنستخدم الصليب ؟؟

لكن أنا بسأل أحنا ليييييييييييه بنرشمه بالشكل دا ؟؟

أنا حبيت أعرف أجابتكم فى الموضوع أولاً ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

> *هل ذكر في الكتاب المقدس طقس الزواج ؟ *



بالتأكيد ، مش المسيح حضر عرس قانا الجليل 

متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 6 إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».  

سر الزواج موجود فى الأنجيل ، أما الشكل الطقسى الأكاديمى الذى نراه الأن هو ما إلا صلوات وضعها الأباء الأوائل ، بالتالى تختلف طريقة الصلاة من طائفة لأخرى ، لكن السر واحد ..



> *من كتاب الاسرار السبعة, الفس انطونيوس فكري:
> 
> 12- رشم الصليب
> 
> ...


أة الجزئية دى قريبة جداً من الهدف ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *و من هنا نري ان رشم الصليب هو تقليد رسولي تسلمناه من الآباء
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!

أولاً : حضرتك فى خدمة المسيح ليس بخدمتى لأنى أنا مثلك و أقل ..

ثانياً : أنا عارف القصة دى كلها ، سيادتك شايف أنها جواب للسؤال ؟؟

هو أنا بشكك فى قوة الصليب لتأتى لى بمعجزة للصليب ، حضرتك أنا عارف قوة الصليب كويس جداً ..

عموماً أشكرك ..


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*


zama قال:



			الحقيقة أجابة حضرتك وافية جداً ، لكن تخلو من شرح سبب شكل الرشم الذى نحن نمارسه الأن ..

الأجابة دى بحالة ، لما أسأل أحنا ليه بنستخدم الصليب ؟؟

لكن أنا بسأل أحنا ليييييييييييه بنرشمه بالشكل دا ؟؟

أنا حبيت أعرف أجابتكم فى الموضوع أولاً ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر .. من عينيا

رشم الصليب - كتاب الأسرار السبعة -  القس أنطونيوس فكري





تعلمنا الكنيسة أن نفعل هكذا: نضع إصبعنا على الجبهة ونقول بإسم  الآب، فالآب هو أبونا السماوي الذي فوق الجميع. ثم نضع إصبعنا على الصدر ونقول والإبن لأنه تنازل وتجسد. ثم ننقل إصبعنا من الكتف الأيسر إلى الأيمن قائلين والروح القدس الذي بقوة عمله المبنية على فداء المسيح إنتقلنا من اليسار إلى اليمين، ومن الرفض إلى القبول، ومن الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب. ثم نقول إله واحد معترفين بوحدانية الله في ثلاثة أقانيم. وهذا تقليد رسولي. وعلامة الصليب ترهب الشياطين. لقد صار الصليب علامة تميز المسيحيين ويفتخرون بها (1كو18:1 + 1كو2:2+ غل1:3+ غل14:6).

الصليب يذكرنا بعمل الفداء فنفرح ويذكر إبليس بهزيمته ومصيره البحيرة المتقدة بالنار فيفزع. وبنطق إسم الثالوث فقوة الإسم ترهب الشياطين فيبتعدوا ويتقدس المكان، لذلك نرسم علامة الصليب عند بدء أي عمل أو إجتماع أو في أي مخاطر. فكل شئ في الكنيسة يتبارك ويتقدس بالصلاة ورسم علامة الصليب ونطق إسم الثالوث. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لذلك ففي بداية القداس يرسم الكاهن ملابس الخدمة البيضاء له وللشمامسة بعلامة الصليب لتتقدس وتتكرس فإن كل من يقترب من الله يجب أن يكون مقدساً.

رسم علامة الصليب فيه إعتراف بموت الرب عنا على الصليب، وبالمعمودية نشترك معه في هذا الموت وفي قيامته. علامة الصليب جعلت موت المسيح ليس حقيقة تاريخية بل حقيقة حاضرة دائماً.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*



أولاً : حضرتك فى خدمة المسيح ليس بخدمتى لأنى أنا مثلك و أقل ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...


في خدمة المسيح و في خدمة اخواتي الكبار و الصغيرين

 متى الأصحاح 20 العدد 26 فَلاَ يَكُونُ هَكَذَا فِيكُمْ. بَلْ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِماً 
 مرقس الأصحاح 10 العدد 43 فَلاَ يَكُونُ هَكَذَا فِيكُمْ. بَلْ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً يَكُونُ لَكُمْ خَادِماً




ثانياً : أنا عارف القصة دى كلها ، سيادتك شايف أنها جواب للسؤال ؟؟

هو أنا بشكك فى قوة الصليب لتأتى لى بمعجزة للصليب ، حضرتك أنا عارف قوة الصليب كويس جداً ..

عموماً أشكرك ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ليه معصب نفسك؟ !!
انا عارف انك عارف قوة الصليب كويس جدا
و أي مسيحي عارف قوة الصليب

و انا مذكرتش المعجزة عشان انت تقرأ المعجزة
انا ذكرة القصة عشان اقولك ان دا تقليد رسولي و كان بيعمله معلمنا مار مرقس
بدليل اني كتاب في البداية : و من هنا نري ان رشم الصليب هو تقليد رسولي تسلمناه من الآباء
مش كاتب اننا من هنا نري قوة الصليب
لأن قوة الصليب لا تحتاج لشرح
و عذرا اذا كت اسأت فهم كلامي

​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*بالمناسبة انا ضفت هذين الاقتباسين في مشاركتي اللي انت اقتبستها
لكن يظهر انك اقتبستها قبل ما اعدلها و اضيف الجزء دا
فأحبك تقراه لو كان فاتك





وقال القديس ايريانوس (تلميذ بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول): "ان الرسل سلموا لنا كل ما يختص بالكنيسة". وقال اكليمنضس الاسكندري :"ان مؤلفاتي تحتوي علي ما سمعته من أناس حفظوا التقاليد الحقيقية لبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس ابا عن جد".  وقال القديس باسليوس الكبير "من التقليد (الرسولي) تعلمنا رسم الصليب علي جباهنا والاتجاه نحو الشرق وطقس التقديس وطقس المعمودية وباقي الصلوات التي يتلوها الكاهن.


أنقر للتوسيع...





(24) أعمال بطرس: وترجع إلى ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها أكليمندس الإسكندري وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبا للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة "(41).
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

أننا برشم علامة الصليب من أعلى الجبهة (( بأسم الأب )) لأسفل منطقة الصدر " البنش " (( الأبن )) 

هى أختصار لأحداث التجسد الألهى المذكور فى أنجيل معلمنا لوقا 



> 30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ.
> 31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ.
> 32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ


=============

نتجه يساراً ثم يميناً قائلين (( و الروح القدس )) 

البعض يبتكر طريقة جديدة و هى 

اليسار (( الروح القدس )) اليمين (( أله واحد أمين )) ..

إن محور أهتمامنا هما الثالوث القدوس ، أما (( أله واحد أمين )) فهى عبارة لتوكيد التثليث و التوحيد ..

لم نختلف كثيراً بمظهر الأمور ..

السؤال الرئيسى لماذا نبدأ باليسار حتماً قبل اليمين ؟؟

لأن أتجاه اليسار هو رمز اللص الشمال و ننتهى باليمين رمز اللص اليمين و هو قبول الله للتوبة 



> 39 وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا!»
> 40 فَانْتَهَرَهُ الآخَرُ قَائِلاً: «أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟
> 41 أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ».
> 42 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».
> 43 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».


إن شرط الأنتقال من اليسار لليمين فهو يمثل أخر مشهد للسيد وهو معلق ع الصليب فالذى بدأ بالتهكم هو اللص الشمال و الذى أنتهى بالخلاص هو اللص اليمين ..

----------
لماذا نهتم بدور اللص الشمال هنا ؟؟ 

لأن السيد المسيح _ له كل المجد  _ يقول 

مرقس الأصحاح 2 العدد 17 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ». ​ لوقا الأصحاح 5 العدد 32 لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ». 

فأن المسيح دعا الكل خطاة و أبرار ، هناك من أستجاب  ، أخر أصم أذنيه ..


====================================


فى النهاية إن *علامة الصليب* تمثل *بأختصار شديد جداً حياة السيد المسيح* منذ لحظة التجسد و حتى لحظة التعلق بخشبة الصليب ..


*إن إشارة الصليب مــُثبته بالكتاب المقدس* ، *لم تكن مجرد أجتهادات للأباء أياً كانوا مع وافر أحترامى لهم و لعلمهم* ..


*كتابى المقدس كلى الكمال ..*


من يريد من السائلين عن سر علامة الصليب بهذه الطريقة فليسأل و سنرد عليه بالأثبات الكتابى ..


ذلك ما لاحظته من خلال قرائتى للكتاب المقدس ..​ 

شكراً للجميع ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> في خدمة المسيح و في خدمة اخواتي الكبار و الصغيرين
> 
> ...



بالعكس حبيبى ، أنا لم أجرؤ بأن أتعصب على مسيحى ، فذلك طاقة لم تكن موجهة لأخواتى بالأيمان ..

سامحنى لو كان وصلك التصور دا ..


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *اهلا اخى الحبيب زاما*
> *رشم الصليب مثبت من التقليد الكنسى و التسليم الرسولى للاسباب التى ذكرها الاخوة*
> * و فى موضوع فى المنتدى هنا عن الصليب فى التقليد و اقوال الاباء*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46909
> ...



أشكرك ، لتعبك فى الرد ..

عموماً ، أنا بتكلم مباشرة ..

كل ما فى الأمر إن كانت لدى أجابة على السؤال لكن حاولت أن أعرف منكم أجابة أخرى ..

أبهذا أخطئت ؟؟


----------



## zama (1 يوليو 2010)

ياريت يا أ / أيفا ماريا ..

قبل ما حضرتك تقفلى الموضوع ، قوليلى طبعاً دا بعد إذن حضرتك ..


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*


zama قال:



			بالعكس حبيبى ، أنا لم أجرؤ بأن أتعصب على مسيحى ، فذلك طاقة لم تكن موجهة لأخواتى بالأيمان ..

سامحنى لو كان وصلك التصور دا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا حبيبي مفيش مشكلة
انا بس حسيت انك متضايق شوية
ومفيش بيننا اي أسف *​


----------



## مسلم تابع للحق (1 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدااا النقاش
اذا سمح لي البعض
دووون خروجي عن هدف الموضوع الاساااااسي وهو
سبب الطريقة لرشم الصليب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اختلاااااف طرق رشمه تعد خروج عن المشروووووع
ما معني انه بالرشم نصر للنصاااري في اعتقادهم؟؟؟؟؟
يعني لو انت يوم حد ضربك واهانك وعلقك (( أهلك يعملوه عيد))
طبعااااااا مع كامل احترامي للسيد المسيح بن مريم
وأحداث الصلب (تسليم بيلاطس السيد في يد اليهود/ الحكم بالصلب/ الجلد/ الإهانات/ كتابة اللوح/إقتسام الجند لثيابه/محاورة اللصين/ إستهزاء العابرينإعتراض المجتازين/ صلب المسيح على الصليب)
المصدرhttp://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...aam-El-Masi7-Wal-Kyama__01-Chapter-10-05.html
مش كلاااااااااامي
اتسأل هل يجوووووووووز الاحتفال به بشكل
مبهج ام تذكرة مؤلمة للنصاااااااري


شكـــــــــــــــرا مقدما لسعة الصدر


----------



## مسلم تابع للحق (1 يوليو 2010)

مسلم تابع للحق قال:


> جميل جدااا النقاش
> اذا سمح لي البعض
> دووون خروجي عن هدف الموضوع الاساااااسي وهو
> سبب الطريقة لرشم الصليب
> ...


.............................


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*



			جميل جدااا النقاش
اذا سمح لي البعض
دووون خروجي عن هدف الموضوع الاساااااسي وهو
سبب الطريقة لرشم الصليب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قم بفتح موضوع جديد لطرح أي سؤال يا عزيزي




			هل اختلاااااف طرق رشمه تعد خروج عن المشروووووع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طريقة الرشم مجرد رمز
لا يوجد ما هو مشروع وما هو غير مشروع




			ما معني انه بالرشم نصر للنصاااري في اعتقادهم؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عزيزي انبهك انت في القسم المسيحي
الحديث هنا يكون باستخدام المصطلحات المسيحية
اقرأ قوانين القسم لكي تتجنب مثل هذه المصطلحات

نحن ندعي المسيحيين و ليس النصاري

هذا تحذير أول و أخير




			ما معني انه بالرشم نصر للنصاااري في اعتقادهم؟؟؟؟؟
يعني لو انت يوم حد ضربك واهانك وعلقك (( أهلك يعملوه عيد))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا ضريني أحد و اهانني بدلا من أن يهين أهلي
بمعني انه اذا كان اهلي هو المقصودين بالضرب و الاهانة و انا تحملتها عنهم
فبالطبع سيشعرون بالفخر
و هذا هو الحال

لكن يبدو انك لا تفهم موضوع الصليب و الفداء
فنصيحة مني اقرأ قليلا عنه قبل المناقشة بجهالة
​*


----------



## مسلم تابع للحق (1 يوليو 2010)

*قم بفتح موضوع جديد لطرح أي سؤال يا عزيزي*​ 
ازااااااااي يعني لو فتحت موضوع جديد هتقووولي خليك في صلب موضوعنا
انا لا اخالف القوانين بالمنتدي ورااااااااجعت عزيزي القوانين جيدا لم اجد شئ مخالف بالمشاركة هنا​ 

*طريقة الرشم مجرد رمز*
*لا يوجد ما هو مشروع وما هو غير مشروع*​*يعني ايه لا يوجد ما هو مشروع وغير مشروع  هل كل شئ مباح ام بخصوص الرمز فقط واذا كاااااان كذلك اذا كان الرمز مستحدث بهذه الايااااااام هل يجوز*
​ 
*يا عزيزي انبهك انت في القسم المسيحي*
*الحديث هنا يكون باستخدام المصطلحات المسيحية*
*اقرأ قوانين القسم لكي تتجنب مثل هذه المصطلحات*​ 
*نحن ندعي المسيحيين و ليس النصاري*​

*هذا تحذير أول و أخير*​*بدون تحذيرااااااات كان يكفي لفت النظر ولا فائدة من كلمة اول واخير بشئ*​ 

*اذا ضريني أحد و اهانني بدلا من أن يهين أهلي*
*بمعني انه اذا كان اهلي هو المقصودين بالضرب و الاهانة و انا تحملتها عنهم*
*فبالطبع سيشعرون بالفخر*
*و هذا هو الحال*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​*اذن لماذا يحزن المسيحين لوفاة احد مقتولا مثلا *
*بدل من كونهم يقيمو الافرااااااااح كالحاااااال*​ 
*لكن يبدو انك لا تفهم موضوع الصليب و الفداء*
*فنصيحة مني اقرأ قليلا عنه قبل المناقشة بجهالة*​[/quote]
 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مناقشة بجهالة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جئت هنا لكي انزع الغشاااااااااااوة عن عيني وازيل الجهاااااااالة
عليك استخدم الفاااظ افضل

تطلب شئ وتفعل عكسه
ما رد فعلك ان نعتك بالجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ايه الفاضل
رجااااء لا تترك صلب الموضوع وترد ع الجزء الاخير فقط



شكـــــــــــــــــــرا لسعة الصدر​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2010)

*



			ازااااااااي يعني لو فتحت موضوع جديد هتقووولي خليك في صلب موضوعنا
انا لا اخالف القوانين بالمنتدي ورااااااااجعت عزيزي القوانين جيدا لم اجد شئ مخالف بالمشاركة هنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


افتح موضوع و اطرح سؤالك فيه
سواء كان في نفس هذا الموضوع او خارجه
للتنظيم
هذه هي القوانين




			يعني ايه لا يوجد ما هو مشروع وغير مشروع هل كل شئ مباح ام بخصوص الرمز فقط واذا كاااااان كذلك اذا كان الرمز مستحدث بهذه الايااااااام هل يجوز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعيد و نكرر
هذا مجرد رمز طقسي
وليست وصية كتابية
الكتاب المقدس و الوصايا الكتابية هي التي تنقسم الي شئ مشروع و آخر غير مشروع
ولكن من يرشم الصليب بشكل غير الموضع بالاعلي فهو يشرمه بشكل خاطئ
ولكن هذا لا يعني انه ارتكب خطيئة
ومن لم يرشم الصليب أيضا لا يرتكب خطيئة

بما يعني انه فيما يخص رشم الصليب .. لا يوجد شئ "غير مشروع"

وصلت؟




			بدون تحذيرااااااات كان يكفي لفت النظر ولا فائدة من كلمة اول واخير بشئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بدون لفت نظر
اعتقد ان هذا من مبادئ الحوار ان تحترم الآخر
عموما تم لفت نظرك




			اذن لماذا يحزن المسيحين لوفاة احد مقتولا مثلا 
بدل من كونهم يقيمو الافرااااااااح كالحاااااال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأنك لا تعرف شيئا عن عقيدة الفداء و التجسد
اقرأ عنها فتفهم المغزي
او اسأل عنها في موضوع منفصل




			مناقشة بجهالة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جئت هنا لكي انزع الغشاااااااااااوة عن عيني وازيل الجهاااااااالة
عليك استخدم الفاااظ افضل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


افضل من ماذا؟
هل تري عيبا في وصفي لك بالجاهل فيما يخص الفداء و النجسد؟
كن علي علم ان الجهل ليس عيبا
العيب هو البقاء عليه
و انت لا تعرف شيئا عن قضية الفداء
و تسأل اسئلة ساذجة من منطلق عدم معرفتك هذه




			تطلب شئ وتفعل عكسه
ما رد فعلك ان نعتك بالجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ايه الفاضل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لن أحزن اذا كنت انت علي حق و كنت انا جاهلا فيما اتكلم عنه

و أخيرا .. ما علاقة موت المسيح و الفداء و فخر الناس به و فرحهم
بموضوع رشم علامة الصليب؟

قم بفتح موضوع منفصل و احترم القوانين
تعامل مع القسم المسيحي بحذر تام​*


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

*



			بالتأكيد ، مش المسيح حضر عرس قانا الجليل 

متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 6 إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». 

سر الزواج موجود فى الأنجيل ، أما الشكل الطقسى الأكاديمى الذى نراه الأن هو ما إلا صلوات وضعها الأباء الأوائل ، بالتالى تختلف طريقة الصلاة من طائفة لأخرى ، لكن السر واحد ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هناك سر الزواج
وهناك طقس الزواج 

طقوس الزواج قد تختلف, ما سبب هذا الاختلاف ؟

طقوس الاختلاف في الزواج تختلف لكن طقس رشم الصليب لا يختلف 

أذا اتفقت معي ان طقس الزواج غير مفصل في الكتاب المقدس بل يعتمد على الاباء الاوائل, فلا اعرف أين المشكلة. فسؤالك ليس لماذا رشم الصليب, بل لماذا رشم الصليب بهذه الطريقة. والطريقة كما اجبناك ليست مفصلة في الكتاب المقدس, كما لم يفصل طفس الزواج ( وليس سر الزواج ).

انت قلت ان الطقوس وضعها الاباء الاوائل, وليست مفصلة في الكتاب المقدس.

أرجو ان تقبل نفس المبدأ لرشم الصليب.




			أة الجزئية دى قريبة جداً من الهدف ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أذكرك بان تواريخ الاحتفالات والاعياد وطقوسها غير مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس.



وكذلك سر الزواج
وكذلك الصوم, فالصوم لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس مفصلاً او حتى موجباً في العهد الجديد, لكن المسيحيين يصومون في اوقات محددة تحددها الكنائس والتقاليد
وكذلك يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس اهمية الصليب, فيرشم المسيحيين الصليب

اهمية الصليب موجودة في الكتاب المقدس, لماذا نرشم الصليب بهذا الشكل ؟, هذا هو التقليد الرسولي الذي انتقل لنا من جيل الى آخر.


هل مشكلتك ان رشم الصليب لا يختلف من طائفة الى أخرى كما يختلف طقس الزواج ؟

اعتقد ان الاجابة وصلت تماما اخي

*


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

*مسلم تابع للحق




			جميل جدااا النقاش
اذا سمح لي البعض
دووون خروجي عن هدف الموضوع الاساااااسي وهو
سبب الطريقة لرشم الصليب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا دليل على عدم قراءتك للموضوع أساساً
فسبب طريقة رشم الصليب مفصلة في هذا الموضوع 

ولسنا مضطرين أن نكرر الكلام لمن لا يقرأ





			هل اختلاااااف طرق رشمه تعد خروج عن المشروووووع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد أختلاف في طرق رشم الصليب




			ما معني انه بالرشم نصر للنصاااري في اعتقادهم؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمة نصارى هذه تستعملها في المصاطب والمساجد وليس هنا !!!

النصرانية هي بدعة انتشرت في الجزيرة العربية والتي عرفها محمد وهي لا تمت للايمان المسيحي بصلة.

باقي ردك يخرج عن صلب الموضوع
فالافضل ان تفتح موضوع منفصل حتى لا نخرج الموضوع ونخالف بذلك قوانين القسم
قليل من النظام لم يضرك

وأنصحك أن تقرأ عن الفداء وعن الصلب في المسيحية 
لان أسئلتك عن الصلب تدل على عدم معرفة تامة في المسيحية *


----------



## tawfik jesus (1 يوليو 2010)

انا برشم من اليمين للشمال   دا غلط ؟


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2010)

> انا برشم من اليمين للشمال دا غلط ؟


*مش ده الرمز ولا التقليد اللى استمناه*
*الصح من الشمال لليمين لاننا اتنقلنا بالفداء من النور للظلمة*

*اليمين فى الكتاب هو رمز للبركة و النعمة و القوة و الالتصاق بالرب*
*اما اليسار فهو رمز للعكس*

*اقرأ كدة بماذا رمز السيد المسيح لليمين و اليسار :*
*متى 25*
*32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ،*
*33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.*
*34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.*
*35 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْتُمُونِي.*
*36 عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضًا فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ.*
*37 فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟*
*38 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْنَاكَ، أَوْ عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟*
*39 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟*
*40 فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَقوُل لَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ.*
*41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضًا لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ،*
*42 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي.*
*43 كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَانًا فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. مَرِيضًا وَمَحْبُوسًا فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي.*
*44 حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضًا قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا أَوْ عَطْشَانًا أَوْ غَرِيبًا أَوْ عُرْيَانًا أَوْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟*
*45 فَيُجِيبُهُمْ قِائِلاً: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا.*
*46 فَيَمْضِي هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابs أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».*


*لكن دى مش نهاية العالم انك كنت بترشمه غلط*
*عايز تعمل الصح اللى استلمناه اعمله مش عايز براحتك حتى لا يقال اننا متعسفين !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

*


critic قال:



مش ده الرمز ولا التقليد اللى استمناه
الصح من الشمال لليمين لاننا اتنقلنا بالفداء من النور للظلمة

اليمين فى الكتاب هو رمز للبركة و النعمة و القوة و الالتصاق بالرب
اما اليسار فهو رمز للعكس

اقرأ كدة بماذا رمز السيد المسيح لليمين و اليسار :
متى 25
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ،
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.
34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.
35 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْتُمُونِي.
36 عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضًا فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ.
37 فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟
38 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْنَاكَ، أَوْ عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟
39 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟
40 فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَقوُل لَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ.
41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضًا لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ،
42 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي.
43 كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَانًا فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. مَرِيضًا وَمَحْبُوسًا فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي.
44 حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضًا قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا أَوْ عَطْشَانًا أَوْ غَرِيبًا أَوْ عُرْيَانًا أَوْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟
45 فَيُجِيبُهُمْ قِائِلاً: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا.
46 فَيَمْضِي هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابs أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».


لكن دى مش نهاية العالم انك كنت بترشمه غلط
عايز تعمل الصح اللى استلمناه اعمله مش عايز براحتك حتى لا يقال اننا متعسفين !!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي زاما 
هذا قد اجابك الاخ كريتيك عن سؤالك : لماذا من اليسار الى اليمين موثقاً برمزية من الكتاب المقدس

ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي كريتيك*


----------



## nooral-Islam (1 يوليو 2010)

twin قال:


> *فالصليب ....*
> *هو سر نصرتنا في الحياة*
> *والصليب به الكثير والكثير والكثير من الكلمات عنه وله وبه*
> *ولكن أنت تسأل عن الرشم *
> ...



اولا انا اريد ان اعرف كيف يكون الصلب للسيد المسيح سر النصر؟؟؟؟؟
هذا اولا ثانيا هل الدين المسيحي يؤمن بان السيد المسيح مات و انه سوف يعود مره ثانية
ثالثا اريد اعرف لماذا الله يحمل المسيح خطاء لم يعمله و يصلب ليتحمل هذا الخطاء ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

افتح مواضيع ( سؤال / موضوع ) عشان ماتتعرضش للعقوبات الإدارية ..​


----------



## nooral-Islam (1 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> افتح مواضيع ( سؤال / موضوع ) عشان ماتتعرضش للعقوبات الإدارية ..​


 
يعني اعمل ايه افتح موضوع جديد و لا اسال سوال اخر انا جديده و لا اعرف ماذا افعل


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

افتحي موضوع جديد لكل سؤال جديد ..


----------



## Twin (1 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> عموماً ، أنا بتكلم مباشرة ..
> 
> كل ما فى الأمر إن كانت لدى أجابة على السؤال لكن حاولت أن أعرف منكم أجابة أخرى ..
> 
> أبهذا أخطئت ؟؟


 
*أوك أخي زاما *

*عندما تملك الوقت الكافي لوضع أجابتك التي تملكها *
* أخبر أي من المشرفين للقسم برساله ليعاد فتح الموضوع*

*يغلق الموضوع للتشتيت *
*وللأجابة الكاملة من قبل الأخوة -علي السؤال-*
*ولأمتلاك العضو السائل لأجابة* ​


----------

